# διαφορά μεταξύ «προετοιμάζω» και «ετοιμάζω»



## διαφορετικός

Τι είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ «προετοιμάζω» και «ετοιμάζω»; Υπάρχει καθόλου;

Στο λεξικό υπάρχει λεπτομερής περιγραφή για «ετοιμάζω» (Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής), αντίθετα με τον απλό ορισμό του «προετοιμάζω» (Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής). Όμως δε βλέπω αληθινή διαφορά.

Μπορεί κανείς να μου δώσει μια σχετικά απλή εξήγηση;


----------



## ireney

Αν και έχουν μερικές κοινές σημασίες, η διαφορά είναι η εξής:

Το ετοιμάζω σημαίνει ότι δημιουργώ τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες/ συνδυάζω κάτι ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Το προετοιμάζω σημαίνει ότι κάνω το ίδιο πράγμα (ή τα πρώτα βήματα) πριν να είναι αναγκαίο να το ετοιμάσω.

Ετοιμάζω το φαγητό = Μαγειρεύω και στο τέλος, όταν το έχω ετοιμάσε, το φαγητό θα είναι έτοιμο για κατανάλωση.
Προετοιμάζω το φαγητό = κόβω το κρέας, τα λαχανικά, βάζω στην άκρη τις κατάλληλες ποσότητες υλικών κλπ, ώστε, όταν έρθει η ώρα τα μαγειρέψω, όλα θα είναι έτοιμα.

Ετοιμάζομαι για τον γάμο = Κάνω όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργεις και αγορές ώστε να είναι έτοιμα όλα για τον γάμο 'Η Είμαι νευρική και πρώτα πρέπει να μπω στην σωστή ψυχολογική διάθεση
Προετοιμάζομαι για τον γάμο = Εδώ είναι που η διαφορά ουσιαστικά εξαλείφεται: Σημαίνει το ίδιο. Απλά, με την πρώτη σημασία (απαραίτητες ενέργεις κλπ), όταν λέμε «προετοιμάζομαι» έχει περισσότερο την έννοια του σχεδιασμού πολύ πριν να είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο.


----------



## Perseas

Το «προετοιμάζω/προετοιμάζομαι» αποδίδεται πολύ καλά στα γερμανικά με το "vorbereiten/sich vorbereiten".
"Ιch vorbereite mich auf eine Prüfung-προετοιμάζομαι για μια εξέταση".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Για σου, ireney - ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.

Προσπαθώ να τη διατυπώσω με το ύφος μου:

Αν ετοιμάζω X, X γίνει έτοιμο.
Αν προετοιμάζω X και η ετοιμασία του μπορεί να διαιρεθεί σε μερικά βήματα, εκτελώ κάποια βήματα τους. (Ίσως όχι όλα.)
Αν δεν διαιρείται η ετοιμασία, το «προετοιμάζω» σημαίνει το ίδιο με το «ετοιμάζω».

Συμφωνείς;


Για σου, Perseas - ευχαριστώ για την προσθήκη. Η μετάφραση την ήξερα ήδη, αλλά όχι η διαφορά. Αφού αυτή η διαφορά δεν τη βρίσκω στα γερμανικά. (Επί την ευκαιρία: Dir ist ein kleiner Fehler passiert. Man trennt hier "vor" ab: "Ich bereite ... vor.")


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Για σου, Perseas - ευχαριστώ για την προσθήκη. Η μετάφραση την ήξερα ήδη, αλλά όχι η διαφορά. Αφού αυτή η διαφορά δεν τη βρίσκω στα γερμανικά. (Επί την ευκαιρία: Dir ist ein kleiner Fehler passiert. Man trennt hier "vor" ab: "Ich bereite ... vor.")


Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση!


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου διαφορετικέ. Να σου πω, δεν το έχω σκεφτεί έτσι. 
Πριν συνεχίσω θυμίζω πως μιλάμε μόνο για τις κοινές σημασίες εδώ.
Ό,τι και να κάνουμε, το «προετοιμάζω» ουσιαστικά σημαίνει «ετοιμάζω από πριν». Δηλαδή σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, ακόμα και αν η διαφορά με το «ετοιμάζω» είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη, το «προετοιμάζω» μας δίνει την επιπλέον πληροφορία ότι κάνουμε την ετοιμασία νωρίς.
Σε γενικές γραμμές, μου φαίνεται πως έχεις δίκιο: Στην πράξη, όταν δεν υπάρχουν πολλά βήματα, δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι υπάρχει ουσιαστική διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, ireney.



ireney said:


> Σε γενικές γραμμές, μου φαίνεται πως έχεις δίκιο: Στην πράξη, όταν δεν υπάρχουν πολλά βήματα, δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι υπάρχει ουσιαστική διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο.


Σχεδόν, ναι. (Πιο ακριβώς νόμισα: «... όταν κανείς κάνει όλη την ετοιμασία σε μόνο ένα βήμα ...».)



ireney said:


> Δηλαδή σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, ακόμα και αν η διαφορά με το «ετοιμάζω» είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη, το «προετοιμάζω» μας δίνει την επιπλέον πληροφορία ότι κάνουμε την ετοιμασία νωρίς.


Λοιπόν υπάρχει, στη περίπτωση του «προετοιμάζω», ένα χρονικό διάστημα από την ετοιμασία μέχρι τη χρήση του «ετοιμασμένου πράγματος»;


----------



## ireney

Συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση!



διαφορετικός said:


> Λοιπόν υπάρχει, στη περίπτωση του «προετοιμάζω», ένα χρονικό διάστημα από την ετοιμασία μέχρι τη χρήση του «ετοιμασμένου πράγματος»;



Ακριβώς! 

Όσο για τα πολλά βήματα σε αντίθεση με την έλλειψη βημάτων, διστάζω να πω ότι μπορείς να το δεις ως γενικό κανόνα. Γι' αυτό είπα σε γενικές γραμμές. Αν θες μπορούμε να δούμε/φτιάξουμε παραδείγματα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

ireney said:


> Συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση!


Κανένα πρόβλημα, ακόμα δε λαβαίνεις μισθό από μένα. 



ireney said:


> Αν θες μπορούμε να δούμε/φτιάξουμε παραδείγματα.


Υποθέτω ότι τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα παραδείγματα αφορούν τις περιπτώσεις στις οποίες ίσως δεν υπάρχει το αναφερμένο χρονικό διάστημα.

Όπως αυτό το παράδειγμα:
«Προετοιμάζω τη βαλίτσα.» (Σε δύο μέρες πρέπει να φύγω. Αλλά μπορεί να φύγω αμέσως, μόλις η βαλίτσα είναι έτοιμα.)
Επιτρέπεται η χρήση του «προετοιμάζω» εδώ;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> «Προετοιμάζω τη βαλίτσα.» (Σε δύο μέρες πρέπει να φύγω. Αλλά μπορεί να φύγω αμέσως, μόλις η βαλίτσα είναι έτοιμα.)
> Επιτρέπεται η χρήση του «προετοιμάζω» εδώ;


Όχι, εδώ ταιριάζει «ετοιμάζω τη βαλίτσα».

Κάποια παραδείγματα, όπου θεωρώ ότι το ένα δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το άλλο:

ετοιμάζω τη βαλίτσα: «φτιάχνω» τη βαλίτσα, βάζω τα ρούχα μου κλπ. μέσα στη βαλίτσα (ώστε κατά την αναχώρησή μου να είναι έτοιμη )
ετοιμάζω το φαγητό: παρασκευάζω το φαγητό, το μαγειρεύω
ετοιμάζω ταξίδι (είναι και τίτλος τραγουδιού ): προγραμματίζω ταξίδι
ετοιμάζω το σπίτι: το καθαρίζω, το συγυρίζω

προετοιμάζω έναν μαθητή για τις εξετάσεις: τον φροντίζω, τον βοηθάω στη μελέτη κλπ.
προετοιμάζω κάποιον για ένα δυσάρεστο νέο: τον προϊδεάζω για το δυσάρεστο


----------



## ireney

Εγώ διαφωνώ Περσέα με μερικά από αυτά. Σε γενικές γραμμές έχεις δίκιο. Κανείς δεν «προετοιμάζει» τη βαλίτσα του. Όταν είναι ώρα να γεμίσεις τη βαλίτσα την «ετοιμάζεις» και τελείωσε.  Το φαγητό όμως μπορείς να το προετοιμάσεις. Εγώ, ας πούμε, κόβω ό,τι χρειάζεται κόψιμο, μετράω τις δόσεις κλπ, πριν ετοιμάσω το φαγητό. Επίσης μπορείς, νομίζω, να προετοιμάσει ταξίδι. Γιατί όχι; Όταν είσαι ακόμα στην φάση του σχεδιασμού.
Όσο δεν για τα 2 προετοιμάζω: Το δεύτερο είναι μεταφορική σημασία, δεν μιλάμε για αυτή την χρήση.


----------



## Perseas

ireney said:


> Όταν είναι ώρα να γεμίσεις τη βαλίτσα την «ετοιμάζεις» και τελείωσε.  Το φαγητό όμως μπορείς να το προετοιμάσεις. Εγώ, ας πούμε, κόβω ό,τι χρειάζεται κόψιμο, μετράω τις δόσεις κλπ, πριν ετοιμάσω το φαγητό.


Σωστά. Αυτό είναι προ-ετοιμασία του φαγητού. Όταν όμως λέμε «ετοίμασέ μου ένα σάντουιτς ή ένα καφέ», εννοούμε συνήθως «φτιάξε μου ένα σάντουιτς ή ένα καφέ». Εγώ αυτό εννοούσα, αλλά δεν το εξήγησα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια, Perseas και ireney.



ireney said:


> Κανείς δεν «προετοιμάζει» τη βαλίτσα του


Ίσως γιατί γενικά το χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να λείπει - η σκέψη ενός χρονικού διαστήματος δεν είναι αναγκαία να καταλαβαίνει κανείς η έκφραση «ετοιμάζω τη βαλίτσα». Δηλαδή το «προ ή όχι» δεν αναφέρεται σε μια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά στη σκέψη της γενικής περίπτωσης. Φαίνεται ότι τα παραδείγματα υποστηρίζουν αυτή τη υπόθεση.

Επί την ευκαιρία, νομίζω ότι στα γερμανικά (τις περισσότερες φορές) επίσης δε λέγεται «vorbereiten» αν στη γενική περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει χρονικό διάστημα. «Ετοιμάζω το φαγητό» = «das Essen zubereiten».


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Επί την ευκαιρία, νομίζω ότι στα γερμανικά (τις περισσότερες φορές) επίσης δε λέγεται «vorbereiten» αν στη γενική περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει χρονικό διάστημα. «Ετοιμάζω το φαγητό» = «das Essen zubereiten».


Σωστά. Π.χ. στην πρόταση "ich habe uns eine Mahlzeit _zubereitet_", το φαγητό είναι ήδη έτοιμο.


----------



## ireney

Γερμανικά δεν ξέρω οπότε δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω το δεύτερο μέρος του μηνύματος αλλά, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι εννοείς διαφορετικέ, ναι, ο χρόνος δεν είναι αντικειμενικά μετρήσιμος σε αυτή την περίπτωση, μόνο υποκειμενικά. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον αριθμό των βημάτων. 
Στην περίπτωση της βαλίτσας ας πούμε, παρόλο που βάζουμε μέσα διαφορετικά πράγματα, η όλη διαδικασία θεωρήται ένα βήμα.
Ας πούμε όμως πως κάποιος ήθελε να μεταφέρει σε μια βαλίτσα κατεψυγμένο κρέας (τρελό, το ξέρω, αλλά ήθελα παράδειγμα). Και για να το κάνει αυτό, αποφάσιζε να «μονώσει» τη βαλίτσα. Να βάλει πλαστικό κάλυμμα, μονωτικό υλικό κλπ. Τότε θα μπορούσε να πει πως _προετοιμάζει_ τη βαλίτσα όταν βάζει την μόνωση κλπ και πως _ετοιμάζει_ τη βαλίτσα όταν βάζει μέσα τα κρεατικά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

ireney said:


> Γερμανικά δεν ξέρω


Κανένα πρόβλημα, ήταν μια παρατήρηση κυρίως για Perseas.

Ευχαριστώ για το παράδειγμα με το κατεψυγμένο κρέας, ireney. Φαίνεται ότι έχω καταλάβει το «(προ-) ετοιμάζω».


----------



## διαφορετικός

(Συνέχεια μετά από 3 χρόνια ...)

Η δεύτερη πρόταση εκφράζει το ίδιο, το ίδιο καλά; Εκφράζει κάτι άλλο; Τι άλλο εκφράζει;

1. «Ισχυρό πακέτο στήριξης της οικονομίας *ετοιμάζει* η ΕΚΤ» / «... *προετοιμάζει* ...»
2. «Τo HBO *ετοιμάζει* μια ταινία για τη ζωή του θρύλου της μόδας ...» / «... *προετοιμάζει* ...»
3. «Το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών *ετοιμάζει* κυρώσεις ως αντίποινα» / «... *προετοιμάζει* ...»
4. «η καγκελάριος *ετοιμάζει* το έδαφος για την αποχώρησή της» / «... *προετοιμάζει* ...»
5. «το υπουργείο Εργασίας *ετοιμάζει* διάταξη με την οποία ...» / «... *προετοιμάζει* ...»
6. «Το πρόγραμμα *προετοιμάζει* επιστήμονες που θα οδηγήσουν τη χώρα στην ψηφιακή εποχή» / «... *ετοιμάζει* ...»
7. «*Προετοιμαζόμαστε* για ένα Brexit χωρίς συμφωνία» / «*Ετοιμαζόμαστε* ...»
8. «το κυβερνητικό επιτελείο *προετοιμάζει* ήδη σχετικό νομοθέτημα» / «... *ετοιμάζει* ...»
9. «Το μουσείο *προετοιμάζει* μια εικονική συνάντηση με τη Μόνα Λίζα» / «... *ετοιμάζει* ...»


----------



## dmtrs

Στη δική μου αντίληψη το *προετοιμάζω *περισσότερο έχει θέση σε περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται μια_ προκαταρκτική διαδικασία_ *πριν να ετοιμάσεις* κάτι (=να το φέρεις σε κατάσταση που να θεωρείται έτοιμο).
     Έτσι *προετοιμάζω το φαγητό* σημαίνει κάνω τις _προκαταρκτικές ενέργειες _*πριν* να το μαγειρέψω: πλύσιμο και καθάρισμα υλικών, ξεπάγωμα κρέατος κλπ. ενώ *ετοιμάζω το φαγητό* σημαίνει το φτιάχνω για να το φάμε αμέσως μετά.
     Μ' αυτή τη λογική στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα στα 1, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9 θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί το *προετοιμάζω *αν οι διαδικασίες βρίσκονται σε ένα προπαρασκευαστικό στάδιο, όχι στη φάση της υλοποίησης, ενώ το *ετοιμάζω *αν βρισκόμασταν ακριβώς πριν από την υλοποίηση των σχεδίων.
     Στο 2, παρότι ισχύουν τα παραπάνω, μου κολλάει περισσότερο το *ετοιμάζω *-εκτός αν το κανάλι δε βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία της υλοποίησης αλλά σε πολύ πρώιμο στάδιο (π.χ. βολιδοσκοπεί τους συντελεστές, προσπαθεί να αποκτήσει τα δικαιώματα της ιστορίας κλπ.).
     Στο 3 νομίζω πως το *ετοιμάζω *πηγαίνει περισσότερο γιατί θεωρώ πως τα αντίποινα θα εφαρμοστούν άμεσα -αλλιώς τι νόημα θα έχουν;
     Στο 6 πιστεύω πως ταιριάζει το *προετοιμάζω *γιατί, προφανώς, μια τέτοια διαδικασία απαιτεί χρόνο μέχρι να είναι έτοιμοι οι επιστήμονες.
Κάπως σχετικά βέβαια όλα αυτά, αλλά αν έπρεπε να κάνω σαφή διάκριση έτσι θα τα έβλεπα προσωπικά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, dmtrs.


dmtrs said:


> *προετοιμάζω *περισσότερο έχει θέση σε περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται μια_ προκαταρκτική διαδικασία_ *πριν να ετοιμάσεις* κάτι (=να το φέρεις σε κατάσταση που να θεωρείται έτοιμο)


Καταλαβαίνω: «ετοιμάζω» σημαίνει «καθιστώ έτοιμο»· το «προετοιμάζω» δηλώνει ενέργειες που δεν καθιστούν τον αντικείμενο έτοιμο, αλλά για ενέργειες που πρέπει να γίνουν πριν.

Ανάλυση των παραδειγμάτων:
Τι είναι το αντικείμενο της ετοιμασίας; - Τι σημαίνει «το αντικείμενο είναι έτοιμο»;
1. Το πακέτο - «το περιεχόμενο του είναι γνωστό / διαθέσιμο»
2. Η ταινία - «έχει γυριστεί»
3. Οι κυρώσεις - «ισχύουν»
4. Το έδαφος - «η καγκελάριος μπορεί να αποχωριστεί»
5. Η διάταξη - «έχει γραφτεί»
6. Οι επιστήμονες - «μπορούν να οδηγήσουν τη χώρα καλά»
7. Εμείς - «μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε ένα Brexit»
8. Το νομοθέτημα - «έχει γραφτεί»
9. Η συνάντηση - «έχει προγραμματιστεί, σχεδιαστεί, οργανωθεί»

Νομίζω ότι μόνο το «6» είναι ειδική περίπτωση: φαίνεται οι επιστήμονες να είναι έτοιμοι αν μόνο έχουν προετοιμαστεί (δεν πρέπει να ετοιμαστούν για να γίνουν έτοιμοι). Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις ο κανόνας φαίνεται να ισχύει.

Υ. Γ.: το «7» θα μπορούσε να είναι παρόμοια περίπτωση με το «6».


----------



## dmtrs

Παρακαλώ, διαφορετικέ.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα παραδείγματα τα αναλύεις για να δείξεις τι εννοούσαν ή για επιβεβαίωση όσων κατάλαβες, νομίζω όμως ότι μπορώ να σου δείξω τι εννοώ συμπληρώνοντάς τα ο ίδιος:
1. «Ισχυρό πακέτο στήριξης της οικονομίας *ετοιμάζει* η ΕΚΤ και οι ευρωπαϊκές χώρες θα μπορούν να το αξιοποιήσουν από τον επόμενο μήνα/χρόνο» / «... *προετοιμάζει *η ΕΚΤ και πρόκειται να το προωθήσει σε συνεργασία με την Κομισιόν εφόσον συμφωνήσουν σ' αυτό Γερμανία και Γαλλία...»
2. «Τo HBO *ετοιμάζει* μια ταινία για τη ζωή του θρύλου της μόδας που θα προβληθεί την επόμενη σεζόν ...» / «... *προετοιμάζει* μια ταινία για τη ζωή του θρύλου της μόδας. Αυτόν τον καιρό αναζητά σεναριογράφο ενώ παράλληλα προχωρούν οι νομικές διαδικασίες απόκτησης των δικαιωμάτων...»
3. «Το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών *ετοιμάζει* κυρώσεις ως αντίποινα στην προκλητική ενέργεια του Χ κράτους» 
4. «η καγκελάριος *ετοιμάζει* το έδαφος για την αποχώρησή της που αναμένεται πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα» / «... *προετοιμάζει* το έδαφος για την αποχώρησή της αν χάσει τις επόμενες εκλογές...»
5. «το υπουργείο Εργασίας *ετοιμάζει* διάταξη με την οποία θα λυθεἰ άμεσα το πρόβλημα...» / «... *προετοιμάζει* διάταξη με την οποία θα αποφεύγονται στο μέλλον παρόμοια προβλήματα...»
6. «Το πρόγραμμα *προετοιμάζει* επιστήμονες που θα οδηγήσουν τη χώρα στην ψηφιακή εποχή»
7. «*Προετοιμαζόμαστε* για ένα Brexit χωρίς συμφωνία, αφού δεν είμαστε βέβαιοι ποια θα είναι η κατάληξη των διαπραγματεύσεων μεταξύ αγγλικής κυβέρνησης και Ε.Ε.» / «*Ετοιμαζόμαστε* για ένα Brexit χωρίς συμφωνία που απ' ό,τι δείχνουν τα πράγματα δεν θα αποφευχθεί μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα....»
8. «το κυβερνητικό επιτελείο *προετοιμάζει* ήδη σχετικό νομοθέτημα που θα αντιμετωπίζει ριζικά το πρτόβλημα της αδήλωτης εργασίας» / «... *ετοιμάζει* ήδη σχετικό νομοθέτημα για να αποζημιωθούν τα θύματα της τραγωδίας...»
9. «Το μουσείο *προετοιμάζει* μια εικονική συνάντηση με τη Μόνα Λίζα. Έχει ήδη έρθει σε επαφή με το μουσείο του Λούβρου κι έχει προσεγγίσει μεγάλες εταιρείες που ασχολούνται με 3D animation και εφαρμογές εικονικής πραγματικότητας» / «... *ετοιμάζει* μια εικονική συνάντηση με τη Μόνα Λίζα που αναμένεται να ανοίξει τις πύλες της στο κοινό τον επόμενο Μάρτιο...» 
(Προσπάθησα να χρησιμοποιήσω τις δημοσιογραφικές κοινοτοπίες...  )


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον κόπο σου.


dmtrs said:


> ... αν τα παραδείγματα τα αναλύεις για να ...


Προσπάθησα να καθορίσω τη σημασία του «έτοιμος» στα παραδείγματα, για να καταλάβω τι εννοεί «ετοιμάζω».
Το τελευταίο μήνυμα σου επιβεβαιώνει την ερμηνεία μου.

Απομείνει μόνο η εξής ερώτηση:
Παραδείγματα 6 και 7: Ποια είναι η ετοιμασία που θα έπρεπε να ακολουθείήσει μετά από τη προετοιμασία;


----------



## dmtrs

διαφορετικός said:


> Απομείνει μόνο η εξής ερώτηση:
> Παραδείγματα 6 και 7: Ποια είναι η ετοιμασία που θα έπρεπε να ακολουθεί μετά από τη προετοιμασία;



Πολύ καλή ερώτηση. 
Σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θα έλεγα πως το σημαντικό δεν είναι το δεύτερο στάδιο "ετοιμασίας" (που όντως δεν υπάρχει στο 6, γι' αυτό και δεν μου ταιριάζει το _ετοιμάζει_), αλλά το γεγονός πως δεν υπάρχει η αίσθηση της αμεσότητας στην προετοιμασία.
Παρόμοια αίσθηση αμεσότητας απουσιάζει ή υπάρχει και στις δύο εκδοχές του 7. Ίσως θα μπορούσα να αποδώσω τη διαφορά στα Αγγλικά ως εξής:
We are preparing ourselves for the possibility of a Brexit... / We're getting ready to deal with an imminent Brexit...


----------



## διαφορετικός

dmtrs said:


> δεν υπάρχει η αίσθηση της αμεσότητας στην προετοιμασία


Πιθανώς, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, υπάρχει η αίσθηση της δυνατότητας (άγνωστης ακόμα) άλλης (προ)ετοιμασίας. Και για αυτό το λόγο λέγονται προετοιμασίες.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Όπως το καταλαβαίνω τώρα ... σύνοψη:

Το «ετοιμάζω» καθώς και το «προετοιμάζω» περιγράφει μια προεργασία για έναν σκοπό.
Διαφορά:

Το «ετοιμάζω» δηλώνει ότι κάθε προσθετική προεργασία δεν θα υπηρετούσε τον σκοπό αυτό.
Το «προετοιμάζω» δηλώνει ότι προσθετική προεργασία μπορεί να υπηρετήσει τον σκοπό αυτό.
Ποιες αιτίες μπορεί να υπάρχουν για τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, δηλαδή για το «προετοιμάζω»;

Η διαδικασία της ετοιμασίας δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί.
Απομένει αρκετός χρόνος και ενδεχομένως η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται βαθμιαίως ανάλογα με την προσπάθεια.


----------



## dmtrs

Νομίζω πως το 'χεις καταλάβει πολύ καλά -τουλάχιστον έτσι το καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση, dmtrs.


----------

